
Spark: A tiny Sinatra inspired framework for creating web applications in Java 8 - hhownt
http://sparkjava.com/
======
jhugg
Came here and expected the first comment to point out the name is taken by the
other Spark project. It’s not a web-framework, but it’s Java/JVM (Scala) and
it’s pretty popular. I would change/refine the name if you want it to be not
confusing.

[http://spark.apache.org](http://spark.apache.org)

